# PFL- Professional Fighter league finals



## CB Jones (Dec 31, 2018)

watcuing it on NBC.SN

So far pretty fights.

Interested in seeing Kayla Harrison figjt


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 31, 2018)

Great fights so far!  Really enjoying it!


----------



## CB Jones (Dec 31, 2018)

If Kayla improves her stand up she could be nasty.   Once she gets her hands on her opponent....she is an absolute monster


----------



## CB Jones (Dec 31, 2018)

O’Connell v Magalhaes

Great slug fest 

O’Connell earned his million tonight


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 1, 2019)

Yes he did!


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 3, 2020)

PFL is losing $$$
They cannot sell any tickets and nobody cares 
They won’t survive


----------



## Buka (Jan 3, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> PFL is losing $$$
> They cannot sell any tickets and nobody cares
> They won’t survive



They will if they keep their TV deal. Maybe.


----------



## Martial D (Jan 3, 2020)

UFC owns the market.

Everyone that can't cut it there fights for bellator, one, or risen.

Good luck new guy promoting those D list fighters and fights.


----------



## CB Jones (Jan 3, 2020)

Karate Combat is still doing OK.

I like the video game graphics they have added.

Our friend was in the main event last event and is doing well.  Hope the organization survives, I enjoy watching it.

Karate Combat - Full Contact Karate League


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 19, 2020)

PFL will fold 
It’s the minor leagues to the ufc 
Bellator is minor leagues too but AAA


----------

